# Springfield XDM 40SW



## MGrucker41 (May 19, 2013)

I've been looking around at pistols recently for a conceal carry weapon as well as some security work I do in FL.

I've been looking for a pistol in .40 S&W because I can't afford the P229 that I used to use. After trying out the M&P40, P226, Glock 23, and some other Glocks, FNs, H&Ks, and Sigs in a variety of different calibers (I've got a friend who has a passion for firearms and deep pockets) I tried out the Springfield XDM 4.5" in .40 S&W. It was a good size for me compared to some of the compact pistols I used and its in my price range. It felt the best of all of the pistols I tried out this morning so my sights are set on getting one in a few months after I take a trip out of town. 

I've looked for some reviews and they seem very positive and the only person I know who carries one is an insane SFC who I would prefer to avoid asking for weapons tips. Before I make what could easily be an expensive mistake on the XDM though I wanted to see if anyone here has any positive or negative experiences on this pistol. If you've got a negative experience on this definitely let me know, I haven't seen any so far and that makes me a little worried that someone forgot to mention something.

Would greatly appreciate any assistance on this or if you've got an idea of another pistol worth trying out let me know. (Sorry if this question was asked before, did a quick search and found nothing on here.)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2013)

I carry the 229 almost exclusively during the winter in .40 and love it. When the temps go up I switch the the Shield, same caliber. Personally I am not a fan of XD but I am likely a minority there. If you look around you should be able to find a used SIG for the same price as a new XD.


----------



## Dame (May 19, 2013)

I have an XDM in the .40 cal. It's not a concealed carry for me because I have very small hands and am frankly, short. But it is a nice size for .40 cal. Not too much kick, 17 rounds, easy to find holsters. I haven't done a lot of range time with it as it was my husband's and one clip was about all he could stand to be without it. 

RB finger fucked it while at my house and I think he really liked the feel of it as well.

ETA: I just checked. The one I have is a 3.8". I love that Springfield packages it with holsters and backstraps. My Kahr didn't really come with squat.


----------



## MGrucker41 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far, I may have found a good deal for a P226 and I might go for that but if it falls through I'm still going to go with the XDM unless I hear anything worrisome about it.


----------



## x SF med (May 20, 2013)

As a concealed pistol, I like the Kahr CW9... they make a .40 also...  drawback for most people is the single stack which takes it o 7 +1 , bit it is a tack driver for a concealed piece... very low printing most Uncle Mikes holsters fit it (I have a 0, 1, 2 sized that I use for different purposes and tailor the retention snaps to the pistol I carry)


----------



## Silence Dogood (May 20, 2013)

I' own the XD subcompact in .45 and the XDS (single stack 5+1)  which is also in .45. They are both great guns.

I've only put about 50 rounds through the XDS, but I love it so far. The recoil is very manageable for such a large round in a small package. I'm a smaller guy, so the it is a perfect CCW for me, especially during a hot Texas summer. I can put it in my front pocket, and it is *almost* unnoticeable. It absolutely disappears in an IWB holster.

The subcompact XD  is a rock solid gun. It is accurate, reliable, comfortable in my hand, and I love the trigger on it. I've put around 700-1000 rounds through it and have not had any issues with malfunctions on FMJ. I've put probably 100 defensive rds through it and did not have any problems there either. The gun needed about 200 rds  through it in order for the slide release to break in and loosen up. No issues other than that. Tear down for cleaning is relatively easy after you do it a couple of times. 

I will say that these are the only two pistols I've personally owned, so my opinion of the XD line is probably a little subjective.


----------



## policemedic (May 20, 2013)

It's not the gun; it's the shooter.  There's nothing inherently wrong with the XD series.  Get ammo and practice; getting formal training is even better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2013)

Policemedic, I know that in theory you are correct, but for some reason I can not shoot an XD.  Give me my 229, or better yet my Shield, both in .40, and they are tack drivers...but the XD just won't go straight...do not understand it.


----------



## policemedic (May 21, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Policemedic, I know that in theory you are correct, but for some reason I can not shoot an XD. Give me my 229, or better yet my Shield, both in .40, and they are tack drivers...but the XD just won't go straight...do not understand it.


 
That may have to do with grip size and trigger reach creating a trigger press that isn't straight to the rear.  Some guns just don't fit some people, and they're best served by finding a gun that does.  FWIW, the XD is not to my taste either; I prefer 1911s and H&K pistols.


----------



## Kunoichii (May 21, 2013)

I carry a 3.8" XDm .40 and I like it now. It took some getting use to, being that it is heavier than some other guns I have carried, but overall it shoots straight and I like it.


----------



## x SF med (May 21, 2013)

policemedic said:


> That may have to do with grip size and trigger reach creating a trigger press that isn't straight to the rear. Some guns just don't fit some people, and they're best served by finding a gun that does. FWIW, the XD is not to my taste either; I prefer 1911s and H&K pistols.


 

Berettas and Sigs and Glocks don't fit my hand very well... my Xd and Kahr do, as does a 1911 or a H&K...  nothing against the ones that don't fit my hand/shooting style, they just don't work for me - the Glock issue is with the grip angle.


----------



## policemedic (May 21, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Berettas and Sigs and Glocks don't fit my hand very well... my Xd and Kahr do, as does a 1911 or a H&K... nothing against the ones that don't fit my hand/shooting style, they just don't work for me - the Glock issue is with the grip angle.


 
Yeah, you've hit the nail on the head.  The gun has to fit the shooter for optimum performance.  That's why a lot of guys--myself included--change the grip angle on Glocks to be more like a 1911.


----------



## Dame (May 22, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Yeah, you've hit the nail on the head. The gun has to fit the shooter for optimum performance. That's why a lot of guys--myself included--change the grip angle on Glocks to be more like a 1911.


This is exactly the reason I haven't given up on breaking in my Kahr. It fits my hand perfectly and I'm very accurate with it. But like a lot of Kahrs, it's press-fit tight on just about every moving part. Didn't really see that problem with the XDM.
That being said, all semi-autos are a little difficult for me at first. (Many thanks to RB 's HH6 for standing in the kitchen with me and making me run dry drills.)


----------

